# New P&O Cruises ship



## fred henderson

In September 2004, Carnival placed a massive order with Fincantieri for new cruise ships. Two of these ships were ordered on the basis that the owning brand would be decided by the end of September 2005. Carnival have now announced that the unallocated 116,000 ton CARIBBEAN PRINCESS class vessel is to go to P&O Cruises for the British market. She will be named VENTURA and will delivered in Spring 2008.
Carnival Corporation owns 12 brands that operate 79 cruise ships with a combined lower berth capacity in excess of 137,000 passengers. A further 12 ships are on order for delivery between January 2006 and April 2009.

Fred (Read)


----------



## bob johnston

Do you know of any new P&O ships visiting Sydney this season or are they all being based out of the UK.It seems that they are getting bigger and seem to pack the ships like sardines.The cruise market and with Carnival being the largest cruise company must be confident of filling these new ships.The designs are so modern and it is interesting to see what designers come up with.As a new member to this site I find your comments interesting.


----------



## Paul UK

Hi Bob

Dont know the exact dates for each ship but here go's

Artemis Leaving Southampton Oct 05 Back Feb 06
In Order of Arrival 

Brisbane
Sydney
Eden
Phillip Island
Melbourne
Hobart

Aurora Leaving Southampton 7/1/06

In Order of Arrival
Aucland
Sydney
Brisbane
Darwin

Oriana Leaving Southampton 8/1/06

Darwin
Cairns
Whitsunday
Brisbane
Sydney
Burnie
Melbourne
Adelaide
Albany
Perth
Exmouth

Plus of course you have the ships of P&O Australia
Pacific Princess,Sky and Sun.

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## Pompeyfan

Artemis Arrives Sydney Tuesday 20th December at 0700 and departs Wednesday 21st December at 1800

Aurora arrives Sydney on Tuesday 14th February at 0700 departing midnight

Oriana arrives Sydney Monday 27th February at 0700 departing at 1800 on Tuesday 28th Feb 2006


----------



## Pompeyfan

Bob

QE2 arrives in Sydney on Thursday 16th Feb 2006 leaving on Friday 17th Feb. David


----------

